# Clothes/accessories will be gender restricted in New Leaf...?



## monochrome (Mar 11, 2013)

If you take a look at the 5 minute video footage from SXSW, the demo player goes to the Able sister's younger sister's accessory shop and tries to buy a diving mask. The demo player is informed that the item is "unisex" so therefore can be worn by either gender. Now, if nearly everything was unisex like in jump out, wouldn't there be no need to say this? I feel as if male characters will not be able to wear dresses as they are allowed in jump out, and there will be specifically gender assigned clothing and accessories.

This seems like a shame and a step back. I guess they don't want to cause outrage? What do you guys think? Did they really change it for the North American version?


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 11, 2013)

I sure hope they haven't changed it. I've seen male characters wearing skirts in the Japanese version, so this would be a surprise.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2013)

Let's not forget that just before that in the video, the player went to purchase an Afro and Labelle said this:



> That accessory's from our men's collection, but I suppose women can wear it, too!



To me, that confirms they won't be restricting anything. Just pointing out that items may be intended towards a gender.


----------



## Liquefy (Mar 11, 2013)

There is no restriction on wearing ANY clothing.
Mabel gives a surprised reaction when your player inquires about opposite-gender clothing (male player buying feminine dress/skirt).
Katrina's daily Lucky Fashion is different for male players and female players.


----------



## monochrome (Mar 11, 2013)

Justin said:


> Let's not forget that just before that in the video, the player went to purchase an Afro and Labelle said this:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, that confirms they won't be restricting anything. Just pointing out that items may be intended towards a gender.


wow I totally forgot about that...my bad.

maybe the dialogue is a form of buffer for people who will get outraged about that feature?


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2013)

Get Zen to come post here, he explained it to me.

From what I remember, when you buy an item, the hedgehog will be like 'blah blah blah **** blah blah blerrggg that is a ____" then she'll say the theme (crazy/formal/cute etc... [the ones Gracie checks for in fashion checks) - then she'll say what part of the collection it's from (male/female/unisex) - then I think there's a third one but I'll wait for Zen to fix this up.


But yeah, what Justin said pretty much confirms it wont be in the game.

Not to mention in CF boys could get girl hair styles and vice versa, so if hair styles aren't restricted why restrict clothes... And in CF guys would wear girl wigs etc... so no gender lock


----------



## Zen (Mar 11, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Get Zen to come post here, he explained it to me.
> 
> From what I remember, when you buy an item, the hedgehog will be like 'blah blah blah **** blah blah blerrggg that is a ____" then she'll say the theme (crazy/formal/cute etc... [the ones Gracie checks for in fashion checks) - then she'll say what part of the collection it's from (male/female/unisex) - then I think there's a third one but I'll wait for Zen to fix this up.



In any case, as I said before clothes have a gender collection attached to them:

- Men's
- Women's
- Unisex

Mable and Labelle will notify you during purchase of the style of clothing (modern, fancy, gorgeous, etc.) and the collection the set belongs in (mens/womens/unisex) as well as an outfit set if it belongs to one (pirate, fireman, nurse, etc.).

Any gender can wear any outfit from any collection. The main change? The way you run. 

Boys and Girls have a different style of running (walking is the same for both). If you wear your gender or unisex clothing, you will run as your gender. If you wear the opposite, you will run like the other.


----------



## ZedameX (Mar 12, 2013)

Japanese game mentions unisex about clothing etc too. 
So no its not an added restriction.


----------



## Enyeto (Mar 12, 2013)

Zen said:


> Boys and Girls have a different style of running (walking is the same for both). If you wear your gender or unisex clothing, you will run as your gender. If you wear the opposite, you will run like the other.


This is interesting. I had no idea.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

Even if it does say it in the Japanese version, it is still worrisome, but at the same time wouldn't make much sense.
What if a male character wants to wear a trench coat?  How is the game to tell the difference?  What if you want to design one? Would the game restrict you from designing any "dress-like" clothing?  I think the game would be too restricting for male characters.  Also, would they restrict females just to make it fair?  It just doesn't make sense any way that you look at it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 12, 2013)

I remember in the very first American Nintendo Direct to use the name 'New Leaf' that a girl character was shown to be able to change her clothes from a dress, to a skirt, and then to pants (and I'm sure I saw her wearing shorts in another part of the video). I don't see them leaving in that for girls and then restricted clothes for boys.

The video in question:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CuJ4KBWzGg


----------

